# VENTING - Things That Drive You Nutty.



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Introducing a thread to get things off your chest.

Like this.

This morning on the early Global TV news two local anchors were arguing about the proper way to read an address aloud.

The address in question was 3500 - 109th street.

The woman maintained it should be read:

Thirty five oh, oh, one oh ninth street.

The guy argued it should be read:

Thirty five hundred, one oh ninth street.

They are both idiots.

There are no "ohs" in numbers.

There are two correct ways to read this is:

Thirty five hundred - one hundred and ninth street 

or

Three, five, zero, zero - one, zero, nine street.

That drives me nutty.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good one, Sinc. I would have read this as "Thirty five hundred - one hundred and ninth street". Luckily, on local and national CBC, one does not get this sort of incorrectness.  Paix, mon ami.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Things that drive me nutty:

Religious bigots.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Agreed, you should never say "oh" as a number, it should be zero.

Also, when asking people to call 911 for you in an emergency, you must say "NINE ONE ONE" and not "9-11" so they don't waste time trying to find the "ELEVEN" button on their phone.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> Introducing a thread to get things off your chest.
> 
> Like this.
> 
> ...


fire 'em both
news anchors they are not


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> Religious bigots.


Those who attack Christianity as a whole based on the beliefs of a few hardcore fanatics


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

simon said:


> Those who attack Christianity as a whole based on the beliefs of a few hardcore fanatics


Add people who generalize about people who "attack Christianity" to the list.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

SINC said:


> Introducing a thread to get things off your chest.
> 
> Like this.
> 
> ...


People who watch Global News and then complain about the quality of the anchors 

In a similar vein, I wish more people know about the phonetic alphabet used by the aviation industry, police, fire, etc: A - alpha, B - bravo, C - Charlie,... 

It's so annoying when giving a part number over the phone and the person on the other end has to stop at every letter - "Foxtrot? Wot's that?!?!"

And you're right "oh" is not a number. It's zero.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Things that drive me nutty...

Having to Dial 1 before a long distance number, or equally as bad... hearing "the number you are calling is not a long distance number, please hang up and try your call again". Seriously, if the system knows I am trying to dial a local number and is smart enough to tell me so... then put my call through you dumbass phone company.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Things that drive me nutty:

"Religious bigots." Me too!!!
Telemarketers at dinnertime.
Dachshunds (it's a long story)
Practical jokers.
Winter snow and ice.
Dishonest politicians.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Dishonest politicians.


Are there any other kind?


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

"Thank you kindly"

Of _course_ it's kind, you're thanking them! That really bothers me. Are they trying to differentiate it from "Thank you angrily" ?

One that really bothers my mom is "on a daily basis". Why not just say "every day"?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Because people are different. And it's a good thing! What a crashing bore it would be if we all mechanically said "every day" and no one said "one a daily basis." Yikes!

BTW, I say "thank you kindly" a great deal. Silly me - I thought I was adding a little sugar to a well-worn phrase.

LOL - guess my pet peeve is people who make too much of their pet peeves. Starve them peeves, I say! We'll all live longer.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Things that make me grind my teeth:

1. "...at this point in time..."
"At this time" (or even "now") will do.

2. "this price point..."
It's the price. Simply, the price, thank you kindly.

3. "Orientate" and it's overgrown cousin, "orientated".
Maybe getting just oriented to your new position is for chumps, while the A-Listers get orientated! 

 Grrrrr.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

SINC said:


> Introducing a thread to get things off your chest.
> 
> Like this.
> 
> ...


Numbered streets are just so lazy...I'd lobby to rename the street.

Dave


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Utilize.

I just remembered, I have a friend that hates that word with a passion.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Redundant or oxymoron?






Dr.G. said:


> Things that drive me nutty:
> 
> "Religious bigots." Me too!!! *Et tu, Dr.G.?*
> Telemarketers at dinnertime. *redundant*
> ...


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

North American Christians who claim they are being persecuted.

I'll hear none of this till you are forced to pray to Gods you don't believe in. God should never have been added to Oh Canada! and to the Constitution. Just because you are not allowed in every circumstance to push your religion and its morals on everyone else does not mean you are persecuted. 

Forcing your religion down others throats.
I grew up going to schools that tried to force every one to recite the lords prayer. My family was instrumental in getting this removed from Ontario's schools.


People who use religion as an excuse for bigotry.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

It drives me nutty when I realize that Tim Horton's has screwed up my coffee and I'm too far away to do anything about it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

What a great start. Keep 'em comin' people!


----------



## kwmike (Oct 25, 2006)

People that order food at the Tim Horton's drive thru.

And people that don't know, who I think I am.


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

People on the TTC who sit on the outside aisle and don't make an effort to move when clearly there are tonnes of people standing. Ohh and people with huge backpacks who don't take them off and hit everyone around them when they turn.

Idiots who are walking in a mall and just all of sudden stop causing you to bump into them. Also line cutters (Spadina station is the worst ever for this).

People who yapp loudly on their phones in public transit.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

.....people who do not use their turn signals. This "epidemic" seems to be getting worse every day.. 

Although I do get a chuckle from people who leave their turn signal on in error....they are making a left hand turn around the world!!:lmao:


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

We could have a thread just about driving, but this thread will do:


People who don't signal.
People who make right or left hand turns into the 2nd lane.
People who drive too slow.
People who have only one working brake light, or no working brake lights.
People who tailgate.
People who drive on the shoulder to pass traffic.
People who cross over solid lines, like cutting into the left turn lane or exit lane early.
People who weave in and out of traffic.
People who won't let you into their lane even though you've had your signal on forever.
People in the passing lane who refuse to move over to let you pass.
People who park wherever the hell they please (not in a marked space) in a parking lot.
People who drive too fast. Not people who speed, people who drive too fast for the particular road conditions. I speed regularly (usually up to 20 km/h over the limit), but I don't drive too fast as I will drive well under the limit if the road conditions require it.
People who don't know how to drive period.

I expect to see someone mention speeding as their pet peeve. 

[Edit: add people who beat me to posting something. Damn you Ramboman! ]


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a couple of grammar related ones.

People who mispell/mix up the words lose and loose
People who use the word addicting

I also hate the phrase "touch base", ex. I wanted to touch base with you about dinner on Friday


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

modsuperstar said:


> People who use the word addicting


Speaking of which, people who are addicted to like, using like, the word like, like to death, like.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Idiot's who dont know how to use apostrophe's!


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

madgunde said:


> [*]People who drive too fast. Not people who speed, people who drive too fast for the particular road conditions. I speed regularly (usually up to 20 km/h over the limit), but *I don't drive too fast* as I will drive well under the limit if the road conditions require it.


Obviously you don't drive too fast. If you thought you did, you would drive slower. I don't think anyone believes they drive too fast. If they did, they would slow down. Driving "too fast" and "too slow" is all relative to how fast you drive and how fast you think other people should drive.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Lots of my peeves have already been mentioned but another one is just ridiculously lazy people. 

Some examples are:

- People who miss the garbage can but leave their trash on the ground instead of walking over and picking it up. 
- People who change their minds about items they were going to buy and just put them down where ever they feel like.
- People who just leave their shopping carts where ever they feel like instead of taking them back to the store or to the little cart corals in the parking lot.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Ramboman said:


> .....people who do not use their turn signals. This "epidemic" seems to be getting worse every day..
> 
> Although I do get a chuckle from people who leave their turn signal on in error....they are making a left hand turn around the world!!:lmao:


I'll third that one.

I have a couple more that I encounter driving.

• People who pull the fast turn on a green, even though it's not an advance
• People in a turn lane when who follow the tail end of the traffic crossing left at the light when it's gone yellow or red, when it's obvious they had no right to enter the intersection
• People who blatantly ignore the marked turn lanes and opt to go straight, then deek back into the right lane
• Tractor Trailers that abuse the road and use their size to inconvienience everyone, blocking 2 traffic lanes when turning etc.
• Tractor trailers that drive through small town, stop and go traffic, which takes them forever to get back into gear at lights
• People cutting across rows of empty parking instead of following the marked rows, hence making it more dangerous for everyone else trying to get around the parking lot
• People who take no care with regards to their parking job


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

People who pay no attention to the yellow lines in parking lots and wind up taking two or even three spaces.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Chris said:


> Idiot's who dont know how to use apostrophe's!


Agreed - particularly those with an inibility to distinguish between "it's" and "its."


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

People who let little things bother them.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

SINC said:


> People who pay no attention to the yellow lines in parking lots and wind up taking two or even three spaces.


The best way to get back at people like this is with a tube of lipstick.

Leave a nice note for them on their window.



Max said:


> Agreed - particularly those with an inibility to distinguish between "it's" and "its."


For those who are confused - "it's = it is (it's cold outside)" and "its = possession (the door rusted off its hinges"


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

modsuperstar said:


> • Tractor Trailers that abuse the road and use their size to inconvienience everyone, blocking 2 traffic lanes when turning etc.


Actually, they have to use 2 lanes to turn. THey need the large turn radius.



modsuperstar said:


> • Tractor trailers that drive through small town, stop and go traffic, which takes them forever to get back into gear at lights


How else are deliveries supposed to get to the store in the middle of town?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

perhaps time for smaller trucks
tractor trailers that cannot negotiate single lane turns shouldn't be driving on such roads

stick to larger roads for larger vehicles and smaller trucks for smaller roads

or i am just being to dog gone pragmatic?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> Speaking of which, people who are addicted to like, using like, the word like, like to death, like.


i call that "simile speak" discovered in California, circa 1990


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i call that "simile speak" discovered in California, circa 1990


You obviously didn't see _Pretty in Pink_ - that came out well before 1990, and in that movie I think it was like called valley girl talk, and everything was like totally tubular! Now I just call it teen talk.

I don't know why but it bothers me when Canadians say cheers, as in thanks or later, not the drink thing.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Trose said:


> Obviously you don't drive too fast. If you thought you did, you would drive slower. I don't think anyone believes they drive too fast. If they did, they would slow down. Driving "too fast" and "too slow" is all relative to how fast you drive and how fast you think other people should drive.


Well, to be a stickler, driving too fast or too slow is also relative to road conditions, your vehicle's make/model/condition and the quality of your brakes and tires. What you are referring to is people's perceptions of driving too fast or too slow. There's a difference between perception and reality, but I understand what you mean.

I'm referring to the laws of physics. If you can't stop in time under normal traffic conditions you're driving too fast regardless of whether I or anyone else perceives you to be driving too fast. I'm talking about people in their SUVs that are still driving 120 km/h on the highway in blizzard conditions when everyone else is doing 80. These are usually the people you see in the ditch.

Case in point, my wife almost got rear ended in a left turn lane entering a parking lot last Saturday morning. It had snowed the night before and the main roads had been plowed but the left turn into the parking lot wasn't and was snow covered and icy. Luckily she had an opening between oncoming traffic to squeeze through before getting hit, but she had to jump the curb to do it. He skidded right past, bouncing off the median in front of him back into the straight-thru lanes to the right where he collided with 2 other vehicles. All because he didn't have the common sense to slow down before entering the left turn lane which obviously hadn't been plowed yet.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if the lipstick advice is good for the gun society where this transgression seems to have transpired. Just don't get caught, perhaps.





guytoronto said:


> The best way to get back at people like this is with a tube of lipstick.
> 
> Leave a nice note for them on their window.
> 
> ...


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

People on the internet with a bad case of courage.com.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

The Habs losing with 6 seconds left in overtime.
The Maple Leafs not losing


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Fixating on lives of celebrities. (who cares what TomKat means or does in the next hour?)

Darfur and the ignorance of the UN and the US. (because there's no oil there)

Atheism.

PC vs Mac debates.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Guytoronto, I feel that many politicians are honest and hard working.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Dachshunds (it's a long story) oxymoron (they're a short story)" 
However, doxies are long and short dogs. The term "oxymoron" does not aptly refer to this breed, but you could use the term "doxiemoron". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice.

I meant short, as in not tall when measured from the ground. I don't think of them as much longer than other dogs, but with their short legs, I guess the rest of them looks long.

/track




Dr.G. said:


> "Dachshunds (it's a long story) oxymoron (they're a short story)"
> However, doxies are long and short dogs. The term "oxymoron" does not aptly refer to this breed, but you could use the term "doxiemoron". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

However, in that we breed doxies, the true doxie is three times as long as he/she is tall. As the old cowboy saying goes, "Git a long little doggie". Paix.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

SkyHook said:


> Today it was announced that a pot luck on Dec22 means you get off work at noon to go relax. Sounds fantastic; I like to cook, and relax over food, but I learned last year that the boss demands you sing Christmas carols on stage. I was shocked at the tyranny because I thought people were pulling the wool over the new guy, but it turned out to be one last chance to insult or embarrass people before a week off. I was going to relax and say my goodbyes! And it's all in fun!
> 
> I played along because it did not seem approprieate to throw a hissy fit, and I don't mind singing (trying) or marked Christianity, but this year I have opted out well in advance. I said I would gladly take a day or half day without pay to avoid the whole issue, or better yet work until closing for full pay. Last year work was promised but then everybody started getting their arms twisted to fall in, so this year we'll find out how many people really care with an opt out policy. I don't understand what would make somebody think they can demand coworkers to sing, and the added insult that we're all so materialistic that we'll feign enjoyment to get out of work early. I just wanted to puke and I felt like I was in line for soylent green.


I feel your frustration. The University has a policy to let the employees go early Xmas eve (or Dec 22 this year) if you meet at the Xmas tree to sing carols at 10 am. Nuts.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

When I'm doing the laundry, I can't stand that my wife and son have developed the ability to remove their pants, underwear and socks in one swift motion, leaving me with a twisted, knotted wad of clothes to wrestle with before I launch them into the washing machine. I also hate that @#&%*! duct in the basement that is 1/2 an inch lower than the top of my head.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

- people who insist on giving detailed verbal directions when i ask for an address to 'mapquest' later. i don't have time for their ramblings - just give me the damn address.

- capital letters. so last millennium.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

sammy said:


> When I'm doing the laundry, I can't stand that my wife and son have developed the ability to remove their pants, underwear and socks in one swift motion, leaving me with a twisted, knotted wad of clothes to wrestle with before I launch them into the washing machine. I also hate that @#&%*! duct in the basement that is 1/2 an inch lower than the top of my head.



if i were you, i would put that skill to a much more "pleasurable" use
:heybaby:


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

singingcrow said:


> I don't know why but it bothers me when Canadians say cheers, as in thanks or later, not the drink thing.


Similar to this, it makes me mental when some Canadian has spent a couple of weeks or a month in Australia, and they come back home and are unable to converse here without saying "cheers", "no worries", and "good on ya", and calling everyone "mate".


----------



## kwmike (Oct 25, 2006)

Kitchener people are good for this, They give directions using buildings or businesses that don't exist anymore, as landmarks! " Yeah Joe, it's the first right past the old Eatons". AAARRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!! I just irritated myself!

Oh yeah, I also dislike people writing on my car with lipstick.


----------



## kwmike (Oct 25, 2006)

Also people that use that plastic divider thingy at the checkout in the grocery store, when it is not necessary. Like you are hoping that you can scam them into paying for your stuff too.


----------



## kwmike (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, also, when your coffee is 1.39 and you gotta make a decision. Do I take the penny and look cheap, or do I say keep the penny and look cheap? I always try to have the exact change when buying my coffee.


----------



## kwmike (Oct 25, 2006)

"aaight", what the heck is so hard about saying "alright". I once canned a guy that worked for me because of his use of "aaight". Didn't tell him why though.


----------



## kwmike (Oct 25, 2006)

Now I am in a bad mood!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

superficially polite people


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> I once canned a guy that worked for me because of his use of "aaight".


you did the right thing. 

also, you should fire people when they say 'guy'. as in, 'yo guy, i went to the mall last night, guy, and you know what, guy?'


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

kwmike said:


> Oh yeah, also, when your coffee is 1.39 and you gotta make a decision. Do I take the penny and look cheap, or do I say keep the penny and look cheap? I always try to have the exact change when buying my coffee.


Solution to that is to put it in the donation thing at the counter, or at least that's what I do. It seems stupid to put sums less then a quarter into your pocket, so donating it is the next best thing. I keep the quarters for laundry though, they're a precious commodity


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Trose said:


> Obviously you don't drive too fast. If you thought you did, you would drive slower. I don't think anyone believes they drive too fast. If they did, they would slow down. Driving "too fast" and "too slow" is all relative to how fast you drive and how fast you think other people should drive.


<warning!>

Potential George Carlin mis-quote:

"Have you ever noticed that anyone driving slower than you is an idiot, and anyone driving faster than you is a maniac?" 

- George Carlin

</warning!>


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

miguelsanchez said:


> <warning!>
> 
> Potential George Carlin mis-quote:
> 
> ...


It's so true though. I find I adhere to the 19 over rule. 20 over is when you might catch the ire of a cop, whereas 19 is the cusp of where that aren't going to bother with the paperwork.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not so in Alberta. 10 over, you are likely OK, but make it 12 and you're gonna get tagged.


----------



## kwmike (Oct 25, 2006)

People that leave long stories on my voicemail.

Getting peoples voicemail.

People that send me useless email that is just forwarded to me along with everyone else in their contact list.(I find Women do that mostly)

Thinking about something funny in a public place when I am not with anyone and starting to laugh.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

TV anchors who think they are "baiting" viewers.

Example: Evening news, 6:00 p.m. edition, just before a commercial break:

Anchor:
"How did the Oilers do last night? Stay tuned and we'll let you know after this commercial break."

Duh, the game was nearly 24 hours ago dude. WE all read the morning papers and heard the score about a dozen time on radio, never mind during coffee break at work.

Who are they trying to kid?


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

My wife when she's late.

My kids when they leave dirty plates and cups on the table and all over the counter.

Myself when my anger at the people I love gets downright stupid.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

(1) People who say "people that …" … Drives me up a wall … People are a "who"; organizations, objects, etc. are a "that"

(2) The fact that "quick reply" usually does not work.

(3) The stupidity of continually trying to use "quick reply" when I know darned well it's not going to work.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

duosonic said:


> (1) People who say "people that …" … Drives me up a wall … People are a "who"; organizations, objects, etc. are a "that"
> 
> (2) The fact that "quick reply" usually does not work.
> 
> (3) The stupidity of continually trying to use "quick reply" when I know darned well it's not going to work.


Odd that. I use quick reply all the time. It has never failed me.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Xmas!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

People who get down on other people's good spirits.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> People who get down on other people's good spirits.


Exactly!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

So don't knock Christmas!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> So don't knock Christmas!


I sense what rgray is getting at is, that Christmas gets down on HIS good spirits. Sort of reverse osmosis.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

- litter and cigarette butts all over the place
 - people who throw their cigarettes out the window
 - people who drive on other peoples lawns and leave rutts - I just raked all those $&%*!# leaves and can't fix anything til spring!
 - automated telephone systems, especially the ones that want you to speak your request. They drive me insane, I would like to speak to a person please and thank you
 - rude people and those that speak down to you as if you are not as good as they are.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> I sense what rgray is getting at is, that Christmas gets down on HIS good spirits. Sort of reverse osmosis.


Very cool, SINC... Right on! Thanks.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Cameo said:


> - automated telephone systems, especially the ones that want you to speak your request. They drive me insane, I would like to speak to a person please and thank you


_You've reached the customer service department. Are you happy with the service you have received? Just say Yes or No._

*No*.

_It sounded like you said Yes. Is that correct?
_
*No*.

_It sounded like you said Yes. Thank you for being satisfied with our service. Goodbye._


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> _You've reached the customer service department. Are you happy with the service you have received? Just say Yes or No._
> 
> *No*.
> 
> ...


"Hi, this is Emily. Tell me what you are calling about."

I just cringe when I hear this


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

People that don't signal or don't check there blind spot when changing lanes I think I've almost hit 4 people this week and then on top of that they get pissed at me because I didn't let them in.

People believe it or not your turn signals are actually a safety feature so please use them.

Thank you rant over NEXT!!!!

Laterz


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

People who get offended when others say "Happy holidays!" expecting them to say "Merry Christmas!" instead even though they just want to be inclusive and nice and may not celebrate Christmas or may celebrate Christmas but have been asked by their employers to be inclusive and nice.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> _You've reached the customer service department. Are you happy with the service you have received? Just say Yes or No._
> 
> *No*.
> 
> ...


You know _exactly_ what I mean!


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> "Hi, this is Emily. Tell me what you are calling about."
> 
> I just cringe when I hear this


When I first encountered Emily I told her to "eff off Emily!" (using the actual swear) She put me on to customer service. Now she doesn't listen to that command!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

People who turn right from the middle lane on a three lane per direction street.
People who stop at freeway onramps.
People who don't keep right at the skytrain station walkway so I have to bodycheck people going against rush hour traffic.
People who stand still on the left side of the escalator -- the sign says Stand Right Walk Left.
People who smoke in the vicinity of non-smokers, especially children and elderly.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

HowEver said:


> People who get offended when others say "Happy holidays!" expecting them to say "Merry Christmas!" instead even though they just want to be inclusive and nice and may not celebrate Christmas or may celebrate Christmas but have been asked by their employers to be inclusive and nice.


I think people getting uppity about holiday greetings one way or the other are irritating. I find all too often we work to homogenize traditions so as not to offend people. The solution is for people to be less touchy about things. People seem to take holiday greetings these days like someone told them to go f- themselves. I highly doubt anyone offering a holiday greeting of any sort is really looking to throw a barb at your choice of religion.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Merry Christmas is Canadian. I am Canadian and this is my country.
I will say Merry Christmas if I wish to and if anyone else is offended
then their priorities are screwed up.

My religion or non religion is also mine and if it offends then oh well....


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

People have to realize that Christmas is less religious, and more secular these days. If you get offended by "Merry Christmas", you really need to get your head out of your .... toque.

Merry Christmas!
Happy Holidays!
Seasons Greeting!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nobody is paying you to say anything different. Just be nicer to the people for whom this isn't the case. If some drone in Walmart says "Happy Holidays" to you, why take it out on them?

As for "Merry Christmas" being Canadian, well, partly. Our Charter of Rights and Freedoms rights say you have to be respected for saying it, but nobody has to hire you to say it.

I find the people who don't care about other people's religions to the point of using "Merry Christmas" as a purposely offensive term really do not understand the first thing about religion, Christmas, tolerance or being Canadian.




Cameo said:


> Merry Christmas is Canadian. I am Canadian and this is my country.
> I will say Merry Christmas if I wish to and if anyone else is offended
> then their priorities are screwed up.
> 
> My religion or non religion is also mine and if it offends then oh well....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Happy Hanukkah, Cameo. Paix. Give my best to Gracie. Merci.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have been wishing everyone I know Merry Christmas for an entire lifetime and I am not about to stop now. No one has ever stopped me and told me I offended them.

Oddly enough, my Jewish and Muslim friends wish me Merry Christmas back, just as I wish them back Happy Hanukkah as well.

People need to chill out, relax and enjoy the season whatever they believe.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Corporate bigwigs who "know" better than front line personnel.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Nobody is paying you to say anything different. Just be nicer to the people for whom this isn't the case. If some drone in Walmart says "Happy Holidays" to you, why take it out on them?
> 
> As for "Merry Christmas" being Canadian, well, partly. Our Charter of Rights and Freedoms rights say you have to be respected for saying it, but nobody has to hire you to say it.
> 
> I find the people who don't care about other people's religions to the point of using "Merry Christmas" as a purposely offensive term really do not understand the first thing about religion, Christmas, tolerance or being Canadian.


My point is simply that I have the right to use Merry Christmas without worrying about offending anyone. If someone wants to say Happy Holidays or Seasons Greetings or what they prefer then that is fine too. Why wouldn't it be?

I never thought about and don't know anyone who uses the term Merry Christmas as a purposely offensive term...............I just defend my right to use whichever term I prefer for myself. If someone is going to take offense over the term then no, they don't understand Christmas, religion etc.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Cameo said:


> My point is simply that I have the right to use Merry Christmas without worrying about offending anyone. If someone wants to say Happy Holidays or Seasons Greetings or what they prefer then that is fine too. Why wouldn't it be?
> 
> I never thought about and don't know anyone who uses the term Merry Christmas as a purposely offensive term...............I just defend my right to use whichever term I prefer for myself. If someone is going to take offense over the term then no, they don't understand Christmas, religion etc.


The reason I thought differently is also underlined below.



Cameo said:


> Merry Christmas is Canadian. I am Canadian and this is my country.
> I will say Merry Christmas if I wish to and if anyone else is offended
> then their priorities are screwed up.
> 
> My religion or non religion is also mine and if it offends then oh well....


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

HowEver said:


> The reason I thought differently is also underlined below.


Ooops - sorry, I meant that they didn't understand what Christmas was about,
that their priorities were too focused on terminology.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

np. I absolutely agree that people should be allowed or encouraged to wish somebody else a happy or merry whatever, it's just that we have to recognize that it usually isn't the choice of someone *working *what they say or are allowed to say.

And I don't necessarily have a problem with that.



Cameo said:


> Ooops - sorry, I meant that they didn't understand what Christmas was about,
> that their priorities were too focused on terminology.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, how about this one: paper and junk mail delivers who think their job is done when they toss their stuff onto one's lawn instead of even hitting the porch. When I came home from work last night, square in the centre of my front lawn was a Crappy Tire package shrouded in plastic. _Wow, thanks!_

Junque, c'est junque.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

SkyHook, did you ever think that the new way is better because a) you don't need to know what time it is, if you know the next bus is in 17 minutes, and it takes you 10 minutes to get to the bus stop, you pretty much can just leave then and there, so people who for some strange reason don't have access to a clock or watch can benefit, and b) the new way is more accurate because differences between what time your watch says, and what time their clock says are irrelevant. Would save them from getting complaints from people who think the bus was early/late, when in fact it was just that the rider's watch/clock was off.

Just a thought...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Canvassers who ring your doorbell during the supper hour. Happened again last night. Grrr.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

The post office or other retailers who charge say $99 for some old out of print "collector" bills or coins that the monetary value is actually $20.

How about I give you $20 for it?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

modsuperstar said:


> • Tractor Trailers that abuse the road and use their size to inconvienience everyone, blocking 2 traffic lanes when turning etc.


My pet peeve is people who think tractor trailers can make a turn using only one lane. If you've figured it out, you could make a fortune teaching it to the millions of tractor trailer drivers who know better.

Margaret


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I wish people would quit using the word "accident" when referring to an injury or death sustained by person driving a car or snowmobile. Carelessness or stupidity is no accident.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

SINC said:


> I wish people would quit using the word "accident" when referring to an injury or death sustained by person driving a car or snowmobile. Carelessness or stupidity is no accident.


While on the subject of personal injury, it is a no-no to start pulling on a person's arms and legs in an effort to "help" them when they've fallen. If they're down, the best thing to do is let them stay there until they sort out for themselves whether they can move or not. Call 9-1-1 if you have to, but don't pull on their arms or grab them around the chest - what if that arm is broken or they have broken ribs. 

Ask before you grab.

Margaret


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lawyers and judges party together and are the best of friends. Doesn't that tell you about the kind of justice system we have?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

SINC said:


> Lawyers and judges party together and are the best of friends. Doesn't that tell you about the kind of justice system we have?


And then on sunday they all go to the church basement for their weekly AA meeting.

Margaret


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

SINC said:


> Lawyers and judges party together and are the best of friends. Doesn't that tell you about the kind of justice system we have?


Both sides of the adversarial system party with the judge. Not just the defense or prosecution (criminal). Same with civil. 
Of course these people know each other. They work in court together. What is the problem with this?


My other pet peeve? People trying to Americanize the Canadian political and judicial systems!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Chris said:


> Idiot's who dont know how to use apostrophe's!


Err... the plural of apostrophe is apostrophes, not apostrophe's. You do not put an apostrophe in the plural for apostrophe  I do not want you yourself to be one of the people you are venting about 

Cheers

*edited to correct typos that happened when I tried to type fast


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

modsuperstar said:


> • Tractor Trailers that abuse the road and use their size to inconvienience everyone, blocking 2 traffic lanes when turning etc.
> • Tractor trailers that drive through small town, stop and go traffic, which takes them forever to get back into gear at lights


I have to comment on this. I was a trucker for a while. Tractor-Trailers by sheer virtue of their size HAVE to use two (or more) lanes to make turns, otherwise they will take out traffic lights, traffic signs, maybe pedestrians etc. This is NOT abuse. It only looks like that to car drivers because car drivers are the least trained, the least disciplined and the least courteous among all kinds of drivers including bikers (yes I am also a biker).

Re. trucks that drive through small towns and blah blah etc., yes, it takes trucks time to pick up speed because trucks are not hot-rods or muscle cars. Trucks measure their 0-100 not with a stopwatch, but with a calendar. And, the route sometimes does go through small towns because guess what my friend, if that truck did not pass through your small town you would be naked, starving and standing in the middle of nowhere, because everything you eat, drink, wear, drive, smoke, shoot up your veins, use to ward of illnesses, everything you can imagine, is there with you because a truck brought it to your small town.

I have found that truckers and bikers (not the crotch-rocket driving kids, but real bikers) are the best trained, safest, most courteous drivers in North America.

Sorry about going ballistic like this, I am sick and tired of car drivers degrading truckers and bikers when THEY THEMSELVES are the only ones that don't know their elbow from their asshole about driving.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

when's the last time a tire flew off a car and killed someone in a truck?
oh right, NEVER

if trucks CANNOT negotiate a one lane turn, it doesn't belong on that street
offload to a smaller truck

charge me the extra dollar

speaking of which, how come the courier companies haven't reversed or lowered their fuel surcharges even tho fuel prices dropped dramatically a while ago?

as for trucks and not being able to speed up and down, i applaud montreal's solution by NOT allowing trucks during rush hour, unlike toronto where the gardiner and 401 become parking lots due to trucks NOT being able to keep up with traffic flow

rush hour means daily flow of people going to jobs
if trucks can't keep up, don't use the major thoroughfares


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gee guys, venting is supposed to be a quick jab at some subject, not a novel on your personal bitches.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> Gee guys, venting is supposed to be a quick jab at some subject, not a novel on your personal bitches.


no need to bring up my ex wife there SINC


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> no need to bring up my ex wife there SINC


Oh yeah, sorry, I forgot.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> when's the last time a tire flew off a car and killed someone in a truck?
> oh right, NEVER
> 
> if trucks CANNOT negotiate a one lane turn, it doesn't belong on that street
> ...


MacSpectrum, re. tyres flying off trucks and killing people, the truck driver should be jailed for life and forced to support the victims' family even if he or she had to go bankrupt. It is because he or she did not do their pre-trip inspections etc. Such truckers are the ones that bring shame to the whole tribe. Disregarding safety issues is a major crime when it comes to trucking. As I mentioned, truckers are highly trained and it is drilled into their heads that they can compromise ANYTHING in the interest of safety. It is just that there are bad apples everywhere, unfortunately.

re. where trucks belong and don't belong, unfortunately again, it is commerce that dictates this. Customers other than probably you) are NOT willing to pay extra (in terms of money or time) to transfer stuff from a bigger truck to a smaller truck that can negotiate these turns in a small town.

Also, you are assuming that the small town is the destination. What if I, as a trucker, have to go somewhere and on the way, unfortunately, I have to pass through a lot of small towns? Then the option of transferring the load to a smaller truck is no longer available.

And coming back to the topic of flying tyres, when was the last time a biker coming from the opposite side ran across a car making a left turn at a set of lights and killed the car driver? Oh right, never!

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> no need to bring up my ex wife there SINC


Mine too MacSpectrum


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

tilt said:


> Mine too MacSpectrum


you were married to my ex wife too?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You two have waaaaay too much in common to be in disagreement.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

duosonic said:


> (1) People who say "people that …" … Drives me up a wall … People are a "who"; organizations, objects, etc. are a "that".


I second that. In fact Microsoft Word (what can I say, at work it's a MS Windows shop) tries to correct me when I use "who" instead of "that" after "people". It recommends that I use "that"!

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

modsuperstar said:


> I keep the quarters for laundry though, they're a precious commodity


I second that heartily. 

Re. the penny, I don't see a problem with receiving that penny in change. If I want to donate I donate to what I consider worthy. As I see it, if you choose to charge me a buck thirty nine and I pay you a buck forty, I am entitled to the change however big or small it is and I intend to collect it.

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> you were married to my ex wife too?


Hahaha, no thanks, my ex is one marriage too many enough for me

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

SINC said:


> Odd that. I use quick reply all the time. It has never failed me.


Are you all using Opera as your email client?

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

SINC said:


> I wish people would quit using the word "accident" when referring to an injury or death sustained by person driving a car or snowmobile. Carelessness or stupidity is no accident.


Hear hear! When I went to truck driving school, they said that an accident is what happens in your pants, what happens to you when you hit something is called a collision 

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

SINC said:


> You two have waaaaay too much in common to be in disagreement.


SINC, disagreement is not bad  MacSpectrum has helped me a lot here, as have you and a few others here. There are bound to be a few issues that we do not have the same opinion on, that is to be expected 

But I was never married to his ex-wife (as far as I can remember haha). That's my story and I am sticking to it 

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Re. this "Merry Christmas" as opposed to "Happy Holidays", I think that North Americans have carried all this political correctness and sensitivity crap to ridiculous lengths. I am not Christian, Christmas means nothing to me, but I do not get offended when people wish me Merry Chsristmas! I just wish them a very Merry Christmas in return and go on! Why do people have to make an issue out of this?

People do not know if I celebrate Christmas or not, they are just being nice and wishing me well, I see no problem with that and with returning their good wishes with my own for them!

I personally feel that if someone takes offence at this, they ought to, as the youngsters say nowadays, chill!

Cheers


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SkyHook said:


> How about typing an entire manifesto on the nature of man and then having it disappear when your login times-out?
> 
> It usually appears on refresh so I don't worry, but this time my client-side sensitivity sensor tripped and dumped it.
> 
> ...


LOL! Sure is. :lmao:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> Gee guys, venting is supposed to be a quick jab at some subject, not a novel on your personal bitches.


"Personal bitches" and other oxymorons.

"Impersonal bitches" sounds more accurate, but less catchy.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

People who think their pets are people.

For example I was talking to someone about my son and this person said "Oh yeah. My cat does the same thing".

How can your cat do the same thing? It's a cat.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

What did you say your son did?

"My son washes himself."
"Oh yeah. My cat does the same thing."

or perhaps,

"My son is studying trigonometry."
"Oh yeah. My cat does the same thing."

If the latter case, I see what you mean.





MaxPower said:


> People who think their pets are people.
> 
> For example I was talking to someone about my son and this person said "Oh yeah. My cat does the same thing".
> 
> How can your cat do the same thing? It's a cat.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I just mentioned how my 10 1/2 month old has to check out every sound.

Then she said that her cat does the same thing.

I understand that the cat checks out every sound, but comparing a cat to a person is really the point I was making.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> Gee guys, venting is supposed to be a quick jab at some subject, not a novel on your personal bitches.


People who have to tell others how to post... :lmao:


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

tilt said:


> And, the route sometimes does go through small towns because guess what my friend, if that truck did not pass through your small town you would be naked, starving and standing in the middle of nowhere, because everything you eat, drink, wear, drive, smoke, shoot up your veins, use to ward of illnesses, everything you can imagine, is there with you because a truck brought it to your small town.


You are right - which points to one of my longstanding peeves which is the emasculation of the railway system by successive governments  which has been a waste of the people's investments made since the country began.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

tilt said:


> Hear hear! When I went to truck driving school, they said that an accident is what happens in your pants, what happens to you when you hit something is called a collision
> 
> Cheers


that means i still have more "accidents" than "collisions" or does that "depend" on what i'm wearing?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

"Being in the *right* doesn't give you the *right* to cause a collision"

_printed on the paycheques of truck drivers at a place I used to work_

Margaret


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Better get your Christmas shopping done early. What with the staff shortages and lineups at most Alberta stores, you'll need the extra time.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> that means i still have more "accidents" than "collisions" or does that "depend" on what i'm wearing?


LOL!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> "Being in the *right* doesn't give you the *right* to cause a collision"
> 
> _printed on the paycheques of truck drivers at a place I used to work_


Very true. I was taught that if I am in a collision, it is always my fault even if the other driver caused it, because either I did not maintain a safe distance or I was not driving safely enough for existing conditions or I did not look around.

Where I used to work, if any of our drivers was involved in a collision, the safety officer would have a very detailed meeting with the driver analysing the collision with photographs (all of us were given cameras and were supposed to take a lot of pictures); and if it were determined that the collision could have been avoided, even if it were not my fault, I would be held responsible for the collision and would be suspended for a week because of unsafe driving.

BTW, I am no longer a truck driver, I went back to my old profession, being an IT Project Manager 

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

SINC said:


> Better get your Christmas shopping done early. What with the staff shortages and lineups at most Alberta stores, you'll need the extra time.


All I want for Christmas is a 30 gig iPod. If I buy it, it will be my first ever portable music player 

Cheers


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

SINC said:


> Better get your Christmas shopping done early. What with the staff shortages and lineups at most Alberta stores, you'll need the extra time.


I remember several years ago when there were also staff shortages in stores - it was in Calgary I think - I was traveling with my two small kids in the car and my brake lights had stopped working. I pulled into a store to buy the parts I needed but once I found the right stuff by rummaging on the shelves myself, I couldn't stand in line for an hour waiting to pay for it.

After a frustrating waste of time in line, I decided to take some action and walked out the door holding my "purchases" over my head for all to see - I was followed by several other people doing the same thing.

Needless to say, several employees miraculously found the time to tackle us in the parking lot - and once we got back in the store, there was another cashier willing to take our money.

Mind you that was probably 25 years ago and I wouldn't recommend it now - you'd probably be shot.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I have various pet peeves, but generally they don't frustrate me to a level where I'm cursing. However, many things related to driving do frustrate me to that point, including all the ones already mentioned, plus these:

-People that stick to the left lane on 400-series highways (especially 400 southbound). It's like they have a magnetic attraction to the median. It's generally faster to drive in the center or right hand lane, despite the increased safety risks. I rarely see this when driving in the States, probably because the police enforce the passing lane as strictly for passing.

-Drivers that move into the passing lane, and drive barely faster, or at the same rate as the vehicle they are attempting to pass. Especially when you were in the passing lane and they move out in front of you. Ignorant driving.

-Even worse, when you attempt to pass a vehicle, and the driver speeds up. Especially dangerous on roads with a single lane in each direction.

-SUVs or trucks that tailgate in snow storms or other bad weather conditions. Irritating, but it's not so bad when you see them in the ditch a few miles down the road.

-Not solely related to driving, but how Canadian magazines tend to write vehicle dimensions in millimeters. I realize the metric system is a part of our country, but do we need to know the length of a car down to the millimeter?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Continuing with Calgary Transit:

1) The new phone system may be "faster" and more "effecient" but for pete's sake can we get someone without such a jarring voice? I'm not a fan of the change over.
2) The new teleride on the web system? When I want to know what the times are for a bus stop, I want to put in my bus stop number and see the times - not go through some hair brained trip planning system that only seems to offer routes that take longer then the appropriate route you'd need to take. And did I mention it likes to go to "Currently in maintenance" half the time? Gah.

University:
When I want to look at my courses what's wrong with an older system that works, may not be pretty but is a more than functional web page? Why must we now go through a portal system that requires 7 clicks to get to the same page that used to take 4? And that doesn't include logging in.

</rant>


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> Things that drive me nutty...
> 
> Having to Dial 1 before a long distance number, or equally as bad... hearing "the number you are calling is not a long distance number, please hang up and try your call again". Seriously, if the system knows I am trying to dial a local number and is smart enough to tell me so... then put my call through you dumbass phone company.


Little bit late to comment on this, but there is a logical reason for this.

If you need to dial "1" that means you have to pay long distance charges for that call, if you can just dial the number without the "1" prefix, it's a local call.
With 10-digit dialing being introduced more and more for local calls, that is becoming pretty important.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

How is it that houses occupied by able-bodied people have unshovelled walks, yet those in front of homes occupied by seniors are cleared?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> How is it that houses occupied by able-bodied people have unshovelled walks, yet those in front of homes occupied by seniors are cleared?


Some communities have a sidewalk-clearing programme in order to assist seniors. And some able seniors just know better.

For the first part, there is no excuse.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> How is it that houses occupied by able-bodied people have unshovelled walks, yet those in front of homes occupied by seniors are cleared?


SINC, I'm semi-retired like you and about the same age (officially a senior and collecting CPP). I know my walk/lane is in much better winter condition nowadays because I don't have to worry about getting out to work and/or being too tired when I get back. I can get out in the nicest part of the day and take my time.

However, I object strongly to the juxtaposition of "able-bodied" vis a vis "senior" as implied opposites. Hey! That could be a peeve: People who underestimate older folk.

Ironically to your comment, you are technically a senior. Does that mean that you are not able-bodied? I expect you would reject the notion.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

tilt said:


> I have to comment on this. I was a trucker for a while. Tractor-Trailers by sheer virtue of their size HAVE to use two (or more) lanes to make turns, otherwise they will take out traffic lights, traffic signs, maybe pedestrians etc. This is NOT abuse. It only looks like that to car drivers because car drivers are the least trained, the least disciplined and the least courteous among all kinds of drivers including bikers (yes I am also a biker).
> 
> Re. trucks that drive through small towns and blah blah etc., yes, it takes trucks time to pick up speed because trucks are not hot-rods or muscle cars. Trucks measure their 0-100 not with a stopwatch, but with a calendar. And, the route sometimes does go through small towns because guess what my friend, if that truck did not pass through your small town you would be naked, starving and standing in the middle of nowhere, because everything you eat, drink, wear, drive, smoke, shoot up your veins, use to ward of illnesses, everything you can imagine, is there with you because a truck brought it to your small town.
> 
> ...


I know quite a few truckers and know how prone they are to hitting crap. I've heard all sorts of stories about trucker stupidity while driving. So feeding me that line of bull about how good of drivers truckers are doesn't really sway me in this arguement. I work in a business in an industrial area of town, so I get inconvienienced by trucks virtually daily as they block traffic trying 5 times to lineup getting into a docking bay. Just because a person has an AZ license doesn't by extension make them a good driver.

As for the trucks in town, where I live isn't very good for traffic. There is only one main artery through town, so truck traffic definitely becomes an issue given all the traffic lights that have been installed in the last few years. Quite often the trucks are simply passing through to get to the 403, when really there are other ways of bypassing Paris entirely. This is a known local issue that hasn't been dealt with by council, so it continues to be a sore spot for many in the county.

I realize trucks are a necessary evil, but it doesn't mean I have to like them. This is a thread for things that drive you nuts, and those are things that drive me nuts. Preaching to me about how I'd be naked and hungry if it weren't for trucks isn't going to change my take on them. People dislike clowns, the government, taxes or rap music and have their reasons. I dislike transport trucks.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

AppleAuthority said:


> -People that stick to the left lane on 400-series highways (especially 400 southbound). It's like they have a magnetic attraction to the median. It's generally faster to drive in the center or right hand lane, despite the increased safety risks. I rarely see this when driving in the States, probably because the police enforce the passing lane as strictly for passing.
> 
> -Even worse, when you attempt to pass a vehicle, and the driver speeds up. Especially dangerous on roads with a single lane in each direction.


I had a combination of those 2 beefs happen yesterday. The guy I'm trying to get by is in the hammer lane fluctuating between 110 and 115(along that stretch traffic goes typically 120-130). So I wait for the guy to move to the right, as he has all day to do so, but doesn't. So I move to the right and try and get by him. He then speeds up as I try and get by , chewing up any real estate I had to get by him, so I had to drop back into the left lane as we passed a car on the right. There is again loads of space in the right lane and again he opts not to get over. So I then jump on my chance and get to the right, floor it and get by the guy. About 15 seconds passes and I look back and there is another car in the exact same situation I was in on this guys tail. He waits a few seconds then floors it by him on the right just like I did. This type of driving is ridiculous. You would figure he would get the clue, as people just shouldn't have to be passing you on the right.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

krs said:


> Little bit late to comment on this, but there is a logical reason for this.
> 
> If you need to dial "1" that means you have to pay long distance charges for that call, if you can just dial the number without the "1" prefix, it's a local call.
> With 10-digit dialing being introduced more and more for local calls, that is becoming pretty important.


I'm getting used to it, but the 10 digit calling used to really irk me when I had to phone my sister, who lives a floor up in my building. Those 3 digits just seemed to make the whole thing that much more irritating when you're only calling someone who's just a floor up. We would have almost been served better by some tin cans and some string for communication.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> SINC, I'm semi-retired like you and about the same age (officially a senior and collecting CPP). I know my walk/lane is in much better winter condition nowadays because I don't have to worry about getting out to work and/or being too tired when I get back. I can get out in the nicest part of the day and take my time.
> 
> However, I object strongly to the juxtaposition of "able-bodied" vis a vis "senior" as implied opposites. Hey! That could be a peeve: People who underestimate older folk.
> 
> Ironically to your comment, you are technically a senior. Does that mean that you are not able-bodied? I expect you would reject the notion.


Sadly since three heart attacks, my doc makes a "no shovelling" order part of my daily existence.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

One thing that drove me nutty this week(end): 

Our child's daycare suffered some water damage after a pipe broke last week. The Mrs. had to stay home with the little one as they had expected to have the daycare repaired and ready to go. Well, near the end of last week they told us that they would need another week to finish the job.

Thankfully one of the care providers offered to sit for little Xander provided there was at least one other child in the area to care for (and make it worth her while.) Luckily, one of his classmates lived down the road and they needed a sitter as well.

Now, you'd think the whole incident with the daycare would be enough to batty, but what really pissed me off was the demeanor of the other parents with respects to organizing our little makeshift daycare. First, they absolutely refused to have any babysitter come to their house--it _had_ to be at _our_ house. 

Fine... no problem. I should note that they live in the more upscale part of our neighborhood and probably have much more room to accommodate than us. Whatever. We're willing to help out.

Then, last night, as we're getting the last details worked out and directions to our house, they had mentioned how they felt it was intrusive to have someone come in to _their_ house and have strangers bring kids into _their_ house... and yet offered no gratitude whatsoever that we were making concessions to accommodate them. We even offered our playpen so they didn't have to lug their's from home.

And then they asked if they needed to bring food for their baby.

You know, it's bad enough that we have to cope with this ordeal in the first place and I'm willing to put up with other people's uptight nature, but for f*ck's sake... feed your own child. I've done enough already.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Manny, was it Ann Landers who said you could only take advantage of people--if they let you? Speak up! Nice of you and all, but don't be walked over. _Bill them._

Now, on another matter: Xander? (I guess Xena, princess warrior was taken?) Short for Alexander? Cute as a button, of course, though.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

krs said:


> Little bit late to comment on this, but there is a logical reason for this.
> 
> If you need to dial "1" that means you have to pay long distance charges for that call, if you can just dial the number without the "1" prefix, it's a local call.
> With 10-digit dialing being introduced more and more for local calls, that is becoming pretty important.


No you missed it... Ma Bell knows exactly where i am (I get a bill every month that proves this). They know pretty much exactly where I am calling. They know whether it is long distance or not, every time I don't dial a "1" and I need to, they promptly tell that I need to dial "1". If the system is smart enough to tell I need to dial "1", then put the damn call through and charge me appropriately.

The issue is that our phone switches are horribly out of date based on 1950's technology.


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

How about "irregardless"





SoyMac said:


> Things that make me grind my teeth:
> 
> 1. "...at this point in time..."
> "At this time" (or even "now") will do.
> ...


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

This is one of my biggest "pet peeves". If it's the law to clear your sidewalk within 24 hours of a snowfall, why aren't people being fined. The Government should find out who owns the homes and fine them. "Be nice, clear your ice"





SINC said:


> How is it that houses occupied by able-bodied people have unshovelled walks, yet those in front of homes occupied by seniors are cleared?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Rampant AV said:


> This is one of my biggest "pet peeves". If it's the law to clear your sidewalk within 24 hours of a snowfall, why aren't people being fined. The Government should find out who owns the homes and fine them. "Be nice, clear your ice"


But the system does not work the opposite way. Our neighbourhood streets sit three feet deep in snow and the city takes two weeks to clean them. Can they fine themselves?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a different gripe about cleared sidewalks. It is easier to walk on the snow where you can get some traction than it is to try and stay upright on the "black ice" that covers scraped concrete.

I also have a gripe about heart attacks. 

If you're a man and have a heart attack, your doctor will give you specific instructions not to shovel, no heavy lifting etc. 

If your *wife* has a heart attack, there are no such instructions.

Mom lived in a seniors' complex and was part of a group who organized various social functions. No men ever volunteered to move tables or otherwise help out with anything that looked like work - their excuse? "My doctor told me not to lift anything after my heart attack"

These same men were eager to participate in the events and danced up a storm as the music played.

All the work was done by women - everyone of whom either had a heart attack, or had knee and hip replacements. Several had pacemakers.

None of the women had been told by their doctors not to work and even if such instruction had been given, they would still have helped out because the work was necessary for the good of all.

</rant>

Margaret


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

SINC said:


> But the system does not work the opposite way. Our neighbourhood streets sit three feet deep in snow and the city takes two weeks to clean them. Can they fine themselves?


You have to keep in mind, the city is doing its best within its budget and equipment availability.

Remember:

Ask not what your city can do for you.
Ask what you can do for your city. (Shovel your walk)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> You have to keep in mind, the city is doing its best within its budget and equipment availability.
> 
> Remember:
> 
> ...


Maybe, but I find it suspicious that the streets in front of the $750,000 and up homes areas have been clear for weeks, while our 35 year old neighbourhood remains snowed under. Couldn't possibly be that since we pay half the taxes for our $350,000 homes . . . Nah, couldn't be.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> Maybe, but I find it suspicious that the streets in front of the $750,000 and up homes areas have been clear for weeks, while our 35 year old neighbourhood remains snowed under. Couldn't possibly be that since we pay half the taxes for our $350,000 homes . . . Nah, couldn't be.


also check if a city councillor / official happens to live on that street


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

The real secret for getting your street cleaned is to live on a bus route.

Margaret


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> The real secret for getting your street cleaned is to live on a bus route.
> 
> Margaret


Obviously doesn't apply to Vancouver and the bureaucrats at Translink .


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

winwintoo said:


> The real secret for getting your street cleaned is to live on a bus route.
> 
> Margaret



good one
i wonder if real estate agents have used that angle yet to raise housing prices?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> Maybe, but I find it suspicious that the streets in front of the $750,000 and up homes areas have been clear for weeks, while our 35 year old neighbourhood remains snowed under. Couldn't possibly be that since we pay half the taxes for our $350,000 homes . . . Nah, couldn't be.


Have you tried drawing this to the attention of the actual person who could equalize the streetcleaning in that area? Sometimes that is all it takes, because they really don't know that there is a difference--no one tells them.

I'm not usually this optimistic. I must have started my seasonal break...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

HowEver said:


> Now, on another matter: Xander? (I guess Xena, princess warrior was taken?) Short for Alexander? Cute as a button, of course, though.


It's derived from Alexander... or as I like to put it: It's Alexander without the Ale. 

The Mrs. is a big Buffy the Vampire Slayer fan and I thought it was an interesting name so we opted for it.

~

As far as the whole babysitting thing goes: We've told them what they need to do and what we're prepared to do (using our home and playpen) and that's all we're offering. I'm sure we could make a point of the amount of electricity that will be used to heat the house and the use of Xander's toys, but I'm sure it wouldn't amount to much from these folk than blank stares. :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Have you tried drawing this to the attention of the actual person who could equalize the streetcleaning in that area? Sometimes that is all it takes, because they really don't know that there is a difference--no one tells them.
> 
> I'm not usually this optimistic. I must have started my seasonal break...


Yeah, I have as a matter of fact. all of the areas of the city are named after letters of the alphabet, ie we live in Forest Lawn. Others are Dorchester, Sturgeon, Oakmont, Grandin etc.

They told me they start with a different lettered subdivison every time they plow and go to adjacent areas until they finish. That way the starting point can be anywhere in the city, which occurs to me is fine. It just seems like we are always last.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

SINC said:


> Maybe, but I find it suspicious that the streets in front of the $750,000 and up homes areas have been clear for weeks, while our 35 year old neighbourhood remains snowed under. Couldn't possibly be that since we pay half the taxes for our $350,000 homes . . . Nah, couldn't be.


Hah, you think you've got problems. We lived on a bus route, so the street always got cleared as soon as it snowed. BUT, we ended up with 4 foot piles of snow in front of our house, while the empty lot across the street had no snow left there. 

I called the city and was told that even though that lot was empty, someone owned it and deserved to have the space clear in front of it.

After a long pause while I collected my thoughts, I asked if he'd like to repeat that.

Some people just deserve more I guess.

Margaret


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> Yeah, I have as a matter of fact. all of the areas of the city are named after letters of the alphabet, ie we live in Forest Lawn. Others are Dorchester, Sturgeon, Oakmont, Grandin etc.
> 
> They told me they start with a different lettered subdivison every time they plow and go to adjacent areas until they finish. That way the starting point can be anywhere in the city, which occurs to me is fine. It just seems like we are always last.


Ah, now you touch on one of life's proven facts. So it always seems.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

modsuperstar said:


> Just because a person has an AZ license doesn't by extension make them a good driver.


Amen to that!



modsuperstar said:


> I realize trucks are a necessary evil, but it doesn't mean I have to like them. This is a thread for things that drive you nuts, and those are things that drive me nuts.


I cannot argue with that.

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Now that CBC has completely desecrated the Chevy Chase movie, National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, would someone else please replay it in its entirety?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

insurance companies that won't pony up when you need them to help re-build your home

i freely say to everyone and anyone, avoid using TD Meloche Monnex as your insurer. They have been nothing, but horrible to me during my time of crisis.

I just went in for my 2nd EKG as my heart rate is way above normal and BP is bad.

I suspect Meloche Monnex hopes I die before they have to pay up.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> insurance companies that won't pony up when you need them to help re-build your home
> 
> i freely say to everyone and anyone, avoid using TD Meloche Monnex as your insurer. They have been nothing, but horrible to me during my time of crisis.
> 
> ...


I strongly suggest you take up meditation to get that blood pressure down.
I hate insurance companies precisely because of this...


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Provincial MMPs who think it is ok to vote themselves a 25% raise but think it is ok to leave people who earn minimum wage, those on ODSP, and those on welfare with "the bird". ODSP and welfare recipents saw a 2% increase that doesn't even cover infaltion since the Harris cuts but MPPs saleries are indexed so they haven't lost spending power. 
MPPs make $87,0000 a year (currently) putting them in the top 7% of wage earners in Canada as of 2004 (those earning more than $75,000 a year).
This amounts to a $22,000 raise for MPs and to add insult to injury they are extending this session so they can give themselves this raise before Christmas. The audacity is astounding. Who here in ehMac land is getting either a $22,000 raise or a 25% raise. Speak up!
  XX) tptptptp beejacon


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

martman said:


> Provincial MMPs who think it is ok to vote themselves a 25% raise but think it is ok to leave people who earn minimum wage, those on ODSP, and those on welfare with "the bird". ODSP and welfare recipents saw a 2% increase that doesn't even cover infaltion since the Harris cuts but MPPs saleries are indexed so they haven't lost spending power.
> MPPs make $87,0000 a year (currently) putting them in the top 7% of wage earners in Canada as of 2004 (those earning more than $75,000 a year).
> This amounts to a $22,000 raise for MPs and to add insult to injury they are extending this session so they can give themselves this raise before Christmas. The audacity is astounding. Who here in ehMac land is getting either a $22,000 raise or a 25% raise. Speak up!
> XX) tptptptp beejacon


I don't suppose that I can expect my CPP to go up by 25%...

Add to that the Ottawa council is giving itself about 33%...

Is there no end to the robbery that these slime are prepared to perpetrate?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

rgray said:


> I don't suppose that I can expect my CPP to go up by 25%...
> 
> Add to that the Ottawa council is giving itself about 33%...
> 
> Is there no end to the robbery that these slime are prepared to perpetrate?


no


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Aside from all the angry statements that do not take into consideration status quo vs a good number (ie. big % = bad), I don't like how politicians set their wages.

The wages should simply be a multiple of the average full-time equivalent salary with a review of the multiple factor every, say, 5 or 10 years. Higher is ok (this isn't a "typical" job) but the decision must be taken out of their daily hands. 

The notion of someone voting for their salary is stupid. The Feds "sorta" did this under Chretien, but not really.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

I think it sould be tied to minimum wage. Polititians want to give themselves a raise, minimum wagers get one too.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

martman said:


> I think it sould be tied to minimum wage. Polititians want to give themselves a raise, minimum wagers get one too.


good idea !!!
only problem is that we taxpayers foot the bill for civil servants, yet min. wage jobs are paid for by private companies


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Beej said:


> The notion of someone voting for their salary is stupid. The Feds "sorta" did this under Chretien, but not really.


Yes if an unconnected third party set the salaries it wouldn't be so distasteful but then if they really deserved even more scratch than they currently get the third party organization would have topped them up slowly of the years. 
Who ever heard of a 25% salary increase without promotion?


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> good idea !!!
> only problem is that we taxpayers foot the bill for civil servants, yet min. wage jobs are paid for by private companies


True but this pressure would certainly prevent a cash grab of this nature.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

martman said:


> Who ever heard of a 25% salary increase without promotion?


Um, er, ah, lemme see.

The ad agencies in Quebec the Liberals sent the adscam dough to?

Nope wrong. No promotion there.

They simply had to do nothing. Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

martman said:


> Yes if an unconnected third party set the salaries it wouldn't be so distasteful but then if they really deserved even more scratch than they currently get the third party organization would have topped them up slowly of the years.
> Who ever heard of a 25% salary increase without promotion?


The anger about a 25% number involves a personal value judgement on whether or not the existing number was "correct", otherwise it's just headline ranting. It is easy to say more = bad and less = good, but look at the job and comparable jobs. I don't have a "correct" number in mind, but would like the whole mechanism to be less controllable.

If the salary was linked to a basic statistical number, such as average salary, it takes it out of their hands except at intervals at which they decide the appropriate multiple. It focusses attention on their chosen multiple and places the procedure in a more identifiable arena -- The Five Year Review.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Was this the thread someone told me to keep out of?

Margaret


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Can't imagine why? You should feel welcome here!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I went to the store to buy Christmas cards, but there were none available. All they had were holiday cards. So, I picked up a few to give to friends the next time they go on holidays.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

martman said:


> Can't imagine why? You should feel welcome here!


You're mocking me aren't you?   

I just didn't want this to turn into another thread about politics when there are so many important issues that need discussing - like:

Why can't they sell windshield washer fluid in smaller containers so you don't have the 2 inches left in the bottom of the jug - not enough for the next fill, too much to throw away so you end up with it kicking around in the trunk until it spills.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

winwintoo said:


> You're mocking me aren't you?
> 
> I just didn't want this to turn into another thread about politics when there are so many important issues that need discussing - like:
> 
> ...


Someone explained this to me awhile ago, about it having something to do with the bottles being a gallon, which is the US measure. In Canada we don't have gallon washer fluid tanks as we measure our stuff in litres. So we're left with a small amount in the bottle when we're done. I've always found this to be pretty handy, as I'm very bad at remembering to have surplus washer fluid, so in those instances where you're in dire need of washer fluid during the winter it will tide you over until you can buy some.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The day can't be far off when some judge is going to give members of an extremist sect permission to stone a woman to death for adultery or cut off a hand for theft, because not being able to do so infringes on their rights.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

SkyHook said:


> Any excess can easily be slopped on the ground at a filling station, by waiting until you run out of washer fluid on a slimy morning, and getting pissed sloshing the jug around at -40 while trying to hit the hole without a funnel.


That's probably why they do it - if there wasn't that little bit extra in the jug, you wouldn't be able to fill the tank. 




 SkyHook said:


> Alternatively, the excess acts as ballast for firing the jug at the filling station trash can, the one at the pay phone near the exit drive, affecting a good tragectory over the roof from the driver's window, one-handed. If you miss it's because you didn't reserve enough fluid in the jug.


I tried giving the jug to someone at the filling station who had a bigger tank, but he didn't want it.

sigh

Margaret


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

winwintoo said:


> ...
> Why can't they sell windshield washer fluid in smaller containers...


Wow, THAT'S what's rattling your chain? I'm with modsuperstar, I appreciate having a bit left over... There have been a few times where my car has nearly ran dry of wiper fluid, and I've felt lucky having that little bit extra still in my car. It just seems like one of those things you should always have in your car - oil, wiper fluid, a tool set... always for the dreaded "just in case".


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

And in the scale of things I realize this is very minor, but lately my phone has been receiving text messages hours after they were sent. A friend texted me at 1:30, and I didn't get it until after 10pm. And my phone told me that the text was sent at 1:30! I realize it's either my provider or hers, dealing with ghosts in the wireless, but still it's annoying when instant messages aren't!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

talonracer said:


> And in the scale of things I realize this is very minor, but lately my phone has been receiving text messages hours after they were sent. A friend texted me at 1:30, and I didn't get it until after 10pm. And my phone told me that the text was sent at 1:30! I realize it's either my provider or hers, dealing with ghosts in the wireless, but still it's annoying when instant messages aren't!


OK, that brought way too many images too my head.

Scene: It's noon and there's a cutie patootie in the next booth at Mickey D's and you want to get to know her better so you text her and you tell her you're over here in the blue blue shirt and she doesn't get the message until 10:30 p.m. while she's at the old watering hole and the only guy wearing a blue shirt within 100 miles is some old geezor with rotten teeth. 

Imagine the text you're going to get back from her and I don't even want to think about the confusion the old guy will feel after she complains to the bouncer and he finds himself on the street.

I think my problem with washer fluid is a safer one to have.

Margaret


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> Scene: It's noon and there's a cutie patootie in the next booth at Mickey D's and you want to get to know her better so you text her and you tell her you're over here in the blue blue shirt and she doesn't get the message until 10:30 p.m. while she's at the old watering hole and the only guy wearing a blue shirt within 100 miles is some old geezor with rotten teeth.
> 
> Imagine the text you're going to get back from her and I don't even want to think about the confusion the old guy will feel after she complains to the bouncer and he finds himself on the street.


Us 'geezers' get this kind of crap all the time............ :heybaby:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

rgray said:


> Us 'geezers' get this kind of crap all the time............ :heybaby:


Everybody in this thread qualifies. Geeks and geezers all of us.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> Us 'geezers' get this kind of crap all the time............ :heybaby:


Yep, I represent that remark too.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

martman said:


> Provincial MMPs who think it is ok to vote themselves a 25% raise but think it is ok to leave people who earn minimum wage, those on ODSP, and those on welfare with "the bird". ODSP and welfare recipents saw a 2% increase that doesn't even cover infaltion since the Harris cuts but MPPs saleries are indexed so they haven't lost spending power.
> MPPs make $87,0000 a year (currently) putting them in the top 7% of wage earners in Canada as of 2004 (those earning more than $75,000 a year).
> This amounts to a $22,000 raise for MPs and to add insult to injury they are extending this session so they can give themselves this raise before Christmas. The audacity is astounding. Who here in ehMac land is getting either a $22,000 raise or a 25% raise. Speak up!
> XX) tptptptp beejacon


http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/story.html?id=13c33f5b-5b61-43a7-90dc-57c73000fd2a&k=76132

I was listening to the radio this morning and I heard what the justification for this pay raise for MPPs was. Dalton McGuinty feels that MPPs should be payed in the ballpark of what their Federal counterparts are getting paid, so that the provincial government doesn't become a "farm team" for Ottawa. Hello? Provincial government is a lower level of governing then Federal, and should be paid as such. I totally agree with the sentiment that pay raises should be governed by a third party(and I don't mean the NDP). The part I find most irking about this is how McGuinty is so keen to get this raise through that he's kept parliament in session this week just to push it through. Such a slimey guy. Can't wait until I have a chance to boot him out.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The word is "thaw," not "unthaw." Something that is unthawed is frozen.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> The word is "thaw," not "unthaw." Something that is unthawed is frozen.


I thought so.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> The word is "thaw," not "unthaw." Something that is unthawed is frozen.


now that's cleared up let's discuss "raw toast"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

- Does anyone have the Ground Hog’s e-mail address? I’d like to send him a note about his prediction and the weather since he made it. Sheesh! You can’t even count on a gopher anymore.

- Is it just me, or do you too find that ever since they increased the Lotto 649 quick pick price to $2.00 from a buck, I don’t win anymore at all. I used to win $10.00 here and there which made it fun. Not any more.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Gas prices.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Cameo said:


> Gas prices.


Yeah, I agree, they're too low.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Chronic abusers of the proper use of _it's_ and _its._ I'm sure it's been said before, but hey, it does genuinely drive me nutso.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Max said:


> Chronic abusers of the proper use of _it's_ and _its._ I'm sure it's been said before, but hey, it does genuinely drive me nutso.


*Ditto!* 

Sadly though, this is a battle that the errorists seem to be winning.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

People with 100 thousand dollar cars that can't take the time to put winter tires on and then can't make it up Avenue Rd. when it has 1 ft of snow and slush on the ground.

Laterz


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

We must fight the errorists! Long live the warr on errorism!





The Doug said:


> *Ditto!*
> 
> Sadly though, this is a battle that the errorists seem to be winning.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

HowEver said:


> We must fight the errorists! Long live the warr on errorism!


Join the War on Error! :lmao:


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

HowEver said:


> We must fight the errorists! Long live the warr on errorism!


Either you're with us or with the errorists

EMD - error of massive deception


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

*The War on Errorism* by NoFX

All soldiers fighting in the war against errorism must listen to this album.

It's one of my personal favorites.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

On the errorism front:

"try to" vs "try and" - "try to" is the proper form, whereas "try and" is lazy speak. It drives me nuts.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep and those who use "one off".

Things are "one of" a kind, not off.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

It really irks me when people err with _they're, there, and their._

And any use of the word _awesome_ seems like an error all on its own, to me.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Add _your_ and _you're_ to that list of irksome idiocies.

Alas, it's the era of dumbed-down netspeak, giving way to the sort of banter ideal for those saddled with miniscule, fidgety attention spans. Seems even relatively short words are increasingly being abbreviated... check out MD's _tho_ for _though_, ferinstance.

Language is elastic and is meant to change over time, but in our day I feel it's being shredded so fast that the replacement components, as it were, are suffering from shabbola quality control. Iff'n ya dig me.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Allow me to add the culture of "like" to the list.

Those who use every other word as "like" drive me nuts.

Like, really!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> Allow me to add the culture of "like" to the list.
> 
> Those who use every other word as "like" drive me nuts.
> 
> Like, really!


i have nicknamed that sort of behaviour as "simile speak"

now i wait for the comments on people like me who choose to lose (not loose) capitalization of certain letters


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> check out MD's tho for though, ferinstance.


i try to use tho' to show the abbreviation and as mentioned language is fluid, especially in the vernacular


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

"Should of" when it's "should have" - I've seen this on ehMac quite a few times. Oh the _horror!_

Improper use of _whose_ and _who's_.

Coarse and course.

Nite, lite, etc.

"_Pimp_ your _________"

Bling.

Phat.

tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Bad spelling in general. There are sooooo (sp?) many resources available to avoid this. It is thoughtless and lazy (and makes you appear less than 'razor sharp'...).


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

K_OS said:


> People with 100 thousand dollar cars that can't take the time to put winter tires on and then can't make it up Avenue Rd. when it has 1 ft of snow and slush on the ground.
> 
> Laterz


It's not the tires....it's the idiot behind the wheel of that 100k car.

Some people shouldn't own anything better than a Neon, Geo Metro or a Focus no matter how much money they have. 

There are two types of drivers that peeve me off:

Those with performance cars that do not know how to drive them and drivers of performance cars who *THINK* they know how to drive them.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

^
Incomplete sentences (are the bane of our existence).


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Messages too, incoherent!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Yah, I really hate it when people.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Today one of my readers made me laugh out loud at an item he submitted for our weekly "Squawk Box" column.

He wrote:

"If the Alberta oil sands companies want all of our river water for production, we should have the government sell it to them at, oh say $1.25 a liter and up it to $1.50 a liter on long weekends."

:lmao: :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, that would be "poetic justice", n'est pas?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I really hate it when a "high maintenance" female gets on the elevator and makes no move to press a floor button but just says "8, please" and then proceeds to tell me that I'm rude for not pushing the button for her. 

I told her it didn't look like her arms were painted on.

Hrrmmmppphhhh.

Margaret


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Perhaps you shouldn't wear the porter's uniform.




winwintoo said:


> I really hate it when a "high maintenance" female gets on the elevator and makes no move to press a floor button but just says "8, please" and then proceeds to tell me that I'm rude for not pushing the button for her.
> 
> I told her it didn't look like her arms were painted on.
> 
> ...


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Perhaps you shouldn't wear the porter's uniform.


Is that what the problem is. Who knew   

Margaret


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Bringing this topic back, I had yet another incident with an inconsiderate cyclist who thinks he owns the road over vehicles. I'm stopped at the Wellesley and Church intersection, heading east, and am the first car in the line, waiting for the lights to change. This cyclist comes up on my side, and then pulls directly in front of me. This alone is enough to get me pissed - why the hell does he have the right to pull in FRONT of me? Then the lights change, and this jackass wants to TURN LEFT, stopping me and the 8 cars behind me from going anywhere (oh, and you'd think he'd pull as close to the side as possible, so I could drive around him... but no, he'd preferred to stay right in the middle of the lane). WTF? Sure, he has the right to turn left, but not to cut in front of me.

If I was a police officer, I'd have a field day ticketing the most moronic cyclists day in, day out, 7 days a week.

And cyclists wonder why they're killed by vehicles, hated, and disrespected. Wow.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I was at a four-way stop, stop signs, early this evening. I saw a cyclist coming from the left, on the sidewalk, and knew he wasn't going to stop. He didn't, went right past me left to right, taking his life in his hands for what? A few seconds at an otherwise empty intersection. One day, Darwin will delete him.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

HowEver said:


> I was at a four-way stop, stop signs, early this evening. I saw a cyclist coming from the left, on the sidewalk, and knew he wasn't going to stop. He didn't, went right past me left to right, taking his life in his hands for what? A few seconds at an otherwise empty intersection. One day, Darwin will delete him.


Tell me about it -- cyclists love to not stop at stop signs. I've seen them run red lights as well at busy intersections. We know how they're going to leave this world...


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh geez Lars, not this again. I just popped into this thread for the first time and you are still griping about cyclists.

I go back to what our Mayor Eh Max advised you a while back:

"Maybe if you got on a bike it would take the slack out of your ass." 

(I may not be word perfect on that quote but it's pretty close.)


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> I really hate it when a "high maintenance" female gets on the elevator and makes no move to press a floor button but just says "8, please" and then proceeds to tell me that I'm rude for not pushing the button for her.
> 
> I told her it didn't look like her arms were painted on.
> 
> ...


:clap: I'm splitting my sides right now!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

People who say "don't have no" instead of "don't have any"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good point, Cameo. I "don't have no" time for people who don't know nothing about using grammar good.  Paix.

Of course, there are those who have no time for people who know little about the effective uses of expected grammar, and who do not utilize these syntactic structures well.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

People who have no idea how to use the drive-thru ATM.

You know you are going to the machine; take your damn card out. Secondly, pull up close enough to use the machine...when you have to open your door or hang out the window, you should lose your privileges. Thirdly, when there are people behind you and you are done, MOVE! Don't go over your balance and take time to put everything back in your purse. Lastly, if you have a pile of banking to do get your lazy arse outta your vehicle and go into the machine in the branch....or better yet, use internet banking....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Amen on the ATM use, especially by women who park so far away they have to open the door and set one foot on the ground to reach the machine and then dig trough their purse to find the bank card.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Good point, Cameo. I "don't have no" time for people who don't know nothing about using grammar good.  Paix.
> 
> Of course, there are those who have no time for people who know little about the effective uses of expected grammar, and who do not utilize these syntactic structures well.


"who don't have any time"......................


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Interesting phrase: "expected grammar."

I didn't see that coming...





Dr.G. said:


> Good point, Cameo. I "don't have no" time for people who don't know nothing about using grammar good.  Paix.
> 
> Of course, there are those who have no time for people who know little about the effective uses of expected grammar, and who do not utilize these syntactic structures well.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Lars said:


> If I was a police officer, I'd have a field day ticketing the most moronic cyclists day in, day out, 7 days a week.
> 
> And cyclists wonder why they're killed by vehicles, hated, and disrespected. Wow.


_If I was a police officer (on a bike or otherwise), I'd have a field day ticketing the most moronic motorists day in, day out, 7 days a week.

And drivers wonder why they're killed in accidents, hated and disrespected. Wow._

So what Lars, there are morons on the road - is this news or something? 

Every single time I ride my bicycle on the road my life and the life of other road users is put in danger by moronic motorists who don't understand and/or care about traffic rules. Unlike you I would like to see *ALL* the dangerous morons ticketed, not just the ones on bicycles.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> _If I was a police officer (on a bike or otherwise), I'd have a field day ticketing the most moronic motorists day in, day out, 7 days a week.
> 
> And drivers wonder why they're killed in accidents, hated and disrespected. Wow._
> 
> ...


I'm not singling out cyclists when I made the ticketing comment. I just didn't add in motorists as my post was venting strictly about cyclists at that time. I fully agree that there are plenty of moronic motorists out there as well that deserve to be ticketed and/or pulled off the road.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

The ice cream truck that comes by every evening (sometimes as many times as 3 times) ringing its jingle. The real problem is that he zips down the street and stops in front of this half-way home a couple of doors down, sits and rings that tune until customers come out. I've been sooooo tempted to do something creative with gasoline and a bottle... tptptptp


----------



## coreLlama (Aug 5, 2005)

*Store doors*

Have you ever gone into a store that has two big doors at the entrance, put you hand on the door handle and lean your body forward to open the door only to slam into a locked door. Of course the other door is open. That really drives me nuts. What’s the point of having two doors when you only ever open one!


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

coreLlama said:


> Have you ever gone into a store that has two big doors at the entrance, put you hand on the door handle and lean your body forward to open the door only to slam into a looked door. Of course the other door is open. That really drives me nuts. What’s the point of having two doors when you only ever open one!


I can one up you there coreLlama. There's a chinese restaurant in Mississauga called Eddie's Wok 'n Roll which has 2 sets of double doors. The outer ones, the left door is locked, the inner ones, the right door is locked, so you have to go in through the right first, then through the left. I see people running into one or both sets of doors every time I eat there.

Great food though, fast and cheap too! But they're a tad off the ball there.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

A local cafeteria that makes decent food has not bothered to label their salt and pepper shakers. Every time I ask for pepper, the employee has to stop and shake a little into their hands to make sure that they have the right shaker. I should have told them a while ago, but now I'm too curious about when they'll figure it out to comment. I have not checked for a few weeks...any bets?


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Observed a drive through at a Tim Horton's on the way to work this morning. The drive through had a line up of cars that overflowed into the main street!!!

My driving lane was blocked by cars waiting in line to get into the parking lot for a cup of bloody bad coffee!! Most of the cars had one person in them.Left signals lights blinking, blinking blinking..., 
I had to wait 2 minutes for the lane to clear before I could move along. 

(Could it be used as an excuse for being late for work? The street was blocked with Tim addicts boss, did I see you in the line-up too?)

Bah, I just don't get people sometimes.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I went to a London Drugs yesterday and tried the door. Locked, or so I thought. Then I realized that the dopes put the "out door" on the right and the "in door" on the left. What's with that?


----------



## coreLlama (Aug 5, 2005)

(madgunde, SINC)... nice... that would drive me nuts. Sometimes I just flip the little switch on the floor to open the door.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

*My Three BIG Pet Peeves*

#1 Wireless Costs in North America. Given the lack of true competition the Canadian consumer is getting shafted when it comes to wireless and wireless data costs. You can get reasonable unlimited data plans in the US, why not here in Canada?


#2 Dial 1 before a long distance call. If the phone switch is smart enough to know to tell me that I "must dial one" before making a long distance call... put the damn call through! You know it is long distance... I know it is long distance... place the f**king call.


#3 Men's bathroom doors... seriously this is just stupid. Put the freaking door so they open out from the inside. I don't want to put my hands on the door handle to pull it open AFTER I've just washed my hands since the guy in front of me was ignorant enough to not wash his hands and pull the door open. How hard is this people?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Companies and organizations which refuse to _return_ e-mails and voicemail messages left for 'em...


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

A fellow resident in our apartment building who goes out and starts his car... goes back inside leaving it running for 5 or 10 minutes then leaves.... he just did it now and I had to close all our windows to keep out the stench from his exhaust.

I know I have to 'have a word' with him but I already had a run in with he and his friend who casually dropped a juice bottle in from of me on the street... not half a block from the garbage can. I went a bit berserk and called him a useless piece of .... ...just too freakin lazy to carry it the short distance.

I used to be optimistic about the chances of us not totally destroying this planet. I see more and more people like the above jerk and now I don't think we stand a chance.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Greenman said:


> A fellow resident in our apartment building who goes out and starts his car... goes back inside leaving it running for 5 or 10 minutes then leaves.... he just did it now and I had to close all our windows to keep out the stench from his exhaust.


"Pre-warming" the car is ridiculous and a huge waste of fuel and unnecessary polluting. Put on a nice jacket/coat with a pair of gloves, and suck it up. Driving the car for 5 minutes warms it up at a rate of 3 times the speed than leaving it idle for 20 minutes because the engine is actually _doing something_ when the car is _moving_. My modern '3 takes 5-7 minutes at MOST to get warm inside when I start it up from cold and start driving it.

On that note, remote car starters should be banned for environmental reasons and excessive fuel wasting.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

```

```



Greenman said:


> A fellow resident in our apartment building who goes out and starts his car... goes back inside leaving it running for 5 or 10 minutes then leaves.... he just did it now and I had to close all our windows to keep out the stench from his exhaust.
> 
> I know I have to 'have a word' with him but I already had a run in with he and his friend who casually dropped a juice bottle in from of me on the street... not half a block from the garbage can. I went a bit berserk and called him a useless piece of .... ...just too freakin lazy to carry it the short distance.
> 
> I used to be optimistic about the chances of us not totally destroying this planet. I see more and more people like the above jerk and now I don't think we stand a chance.


That would be illegal in BC for two reasons. First, it's illegal to leave a car unattended with the motor running. My one time neighbour who did the same thing found a cop waiting by his car when he came out and got a ticket.

Secondly, there is a new law that was recently enacted to curb excessive idling of vehicles for environmental reasons. I think the time is 2 minutes.

(Correction: it's 3 minutes.)


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> People who have no idea how to use the drive-thru ATM..


Ummm...I've never seen a drive thru ATM. At least, I don't think so. Mind you, my hamburger and fries did come back with a bank receipt.

(I'm kidding...not about the drive thru ATM. I've really never seen one. A very North American concept might I add. What's wrong with moving your lazy ass into a branch to get your cash?

Oh and by the way, I've never ordered food at any kind of drive thru before - ever. In fact, I saw it done for the first time last year when I sat in the back seat with friends as they went to get lunch. The car was instantly filled with the disgusting smell of ubquitous, processed semi-edible pap marked by extreme salt, fat and sugar with little nutritional aftertaste. I ordered nothing and tried not gag on the smell.

As a rule, I do not eat junk fund. At all. Ever!

My children have never eaten junk food in their entire lives. They have never tasted commercially made pizza, french fries, soft drink, chicken nugget, hamburgers, chocolate milk etc. Not a crumb, not a whiff. And they do not ask for it. They have never seen the inside of a Macdonalds, Pizza Hut or KFC. They fight for extra servings of salad. They eat sushi, Thai and other great things when going out. I make home made food every day. No exceptions. I make their lunches for school, every day. No exceptions. I take home made food on trips. No exceptions. 

I have the fittest most vibrant children in the playground. Other parents marvel at their energy, physical attributes, and positive take on life. My fingers are crossed this will continue.

It can be done! Or at least, we should all try.

(Should I run for president now?)


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> That would be illegal in BC for two reasons. First, it's illegal to leave a car unattended with the motor running. My one time neighbour who did the same thing found a cop waiting by his car when he came out and got a ticket.
> ...


I believe it's illegal here too... problem is there's absolutely NO enforcement. It's like the litter law... We'd rather you don't leave your kids soiled nappy on the street but hey, we can't/won't stop you.

To be fair the person who has been idling his car seems to be a nice guy.... he did apologize to me (on behalf of his friend) for the litter incident... he just needs to be 'made aware of the consequences of his actions.
I guess I'm going to have to be the one to 'educate' him.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's my list:

When people, especially broadcasters use the phrase "Across the world." I CAN'T stand it. It sounds hideous and it smacks of a flat earth. 

The idling thing with cars. Sooooo many times I see someone go into a store and leave their car idling. I want to go up to them and ask in a very polite tone of voice where they buy their gas because I would love to be able to afford to idle my car like that. I find it useless and ignorant.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

SINC said:


> Yep and those who use "one off".
> 
> Things are "one of" a kind, not off.


Until those one of a kind items are on sale for half off, in which case they're half of... 

ain't english wunderfuel?


----------

